# Requested German company for delay in joining date



## suhassk100

My joining date in Germany is Dec 1st, and I am from India. I haven't received the contract letter yet. I requested them for delay in joining date but they suggested that if I think i want to delay because of visa processing, then let the date be Dec 1st and they want to know the important reason from me. I told them that the reason is my brother's betrothal ceremony during Dec 2nd week. And also told them that if it is not feasible to delay the joining date, then I would agree with their suggestion of joining on Dec 1st. So will they agree with my request? Kindly help me.


----------



## ALKB

suhassk100 said:


> My joining date in Germany is Dec 1st, and I am from India. I haven't received the contract letter yet. I requested them for delay in joining date but they suggested that if I think i want to delay because of visa processing, then let the date be Dec 1st and they want to know the important reason from me. I told them that the reason is my brother's betrothal ceremony during Dec 2nd week. And also told them that if it is not feasible to delay the joining date, then I would agree with their suggestion of joining on Dec 1st. So will they agree with my request? Kindly help me.


That's completely up to the company whether they agree or not. You might get a bit of an eye roll, 'betrothals' are not seen as something one has to attend at all cost. 

Are you eligible for BlueCard? Otherwise chances are that your visa might not be processed by December anyhow.


----------



## suhassk100

ALKB said:


> That's completely up to the company whether they agree or not. You might get a bit of an eye roll, 'betrothals' are not seen as something one has to attend at all cost.
> 
> Are you eligible for BlueCard? Otherwise chances are that your visa might not be processed by December anyhow.


It is not Blue card. It's work permit. So I had told them regarding the betrothal ceremony of my brother on Friday. So till today, I haven't got reply from them. So, is it a bad sign?


----------



## ALKB

suhassk100 said:


> It is not Blue card. It's work permit. So I had told them regarding the betrothal ceremony of my brother on Friday. So till today, I haven't got reply from them. So, is it a bad sign?


Don't know, give them a bit of time, it's the first working day since Friday.

If it's a regular work permit I would expect processing to take at least 3 months.


----------



## kumar33praveen

Can you please tell me, how you selected for job from India ?
i mean how you applied and interview process and all ?

I am (7 yrs Exp in automotive Embedded ) from Bangalore n looking for job in Germany.


----------



## suhassk100

kumar33praveen said:


> Can you please tell me, how you selected for job from India ?
> i mean how you applied and interview process and all ?
> 
> I am (7 yrs Exp in automotive Embedded ) from Bangalore n looking for job in Germany.


Sure, you can pm me. I can let you know in detail.


----------



## kumar33praveen

suhassk100 said:


> Sure, you can pm me. I can let you know in detail.


ya thnx


----------



## kumar33praveen

i drop d private msg, can you plz give replay


----------



## misecmisc

So did you get the call from your company and the joining date you requested?


----------

